# Perseid Meteor Shower 2009



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The peak of the annual Perseis meteor shower is tonight. I'm checking it out at 5 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Thanks for the reminder. 8)


I forgot about it too. A guy at work reminded me. I seen the start of it last week up in the high country sleeping on the ground.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't see nuthin....

I've been standing outside for over 1/2 hour now look'in for stuff.....neck hurts and I'm dizzy....

Thanks Goob....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scroll down to mid-page:
http://www.seasky.org/astronomy/astrono ... rrent.html

Were you blinking?

I left big and wonderful Rock Springs WY this morning at 0515 headed east. By the time I got out of the town's light pollution the eastern sky was starting to light up.

I 've seen them many times. They will be on tonight.

I haven't slept well since 1985, I'm gonna skip watching them this year and catch up on some shut-eye.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

After midnight is the best time to start looking - with the peak around 2:00am.


----------

